# Grub

## bobo_bobo

 *FORUM.O2.PL wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bobo_bobo wrote:*   
> 
> [13.04] 15:26 bobo_bobo   ( bobo_bobo@wp.pl )
> ...

 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Skopiewałem muj topic z FORUM.O2.PL .

Mam pytanko może troche janiej to wytłumacze.

Zainsalowałem sobie system ale utknełem na Grub.

Za karzdym razem jak wpisałem root(hd0.0) 

Albo jak podstawiłem inne liczby to i tak nie chciał zadziała po jakims czasie wyłaczyłem chroota i wyłaczyłem kompa. 

Jak włšcze kompa to co musze zrobić aby wrucić do momętu konfiruracji Grub. I jak go skonfigurować???????

----------

## Xax

1. odpal ponownie livecd (mozesz ustalic haslo dla roota choc nie wiem czy to konieczne ale nie zaszkodzi) passwd

2. zamontuj swoja partycje z gentoo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo

3. jezeli masz osobna partycje na boot tez ja zamontuj mount /mnt/hdaY /mnt/gentoo/boot

4. zamontuj proca mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

5. i sie chrootuj chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

6. teraz mozesz konfigurowac gruba

zwroc uwage (handbook), ze inaczej ustawia sie gruba dla kernela wygenerowanego przez genkernel a inaczej jezeli sam kompilujesz (to samo sie tyczy lilo).

jak sobie nie potrafisz poradzic z grubem sproboj lilo (sam go uzywam)  :Very Happy: .

a jezeli chodzi o opis magicznych cyferek z fstab'a to wklep w google fstab. na bank znajdziesz szczegolowy opis wszystkich opcji nawet po polsku.

----------

## bobo_bobo

 *Xax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zwroc uwage (handbook), ze inaczej ustawia sie gruba dla kernela wygenerowanego przez genkernel a inaczej jezeli sam kompilujesz (to samo sie tyczy lilo).
> 
> 

 

ja właśnie urzywałem genkernel

i to pewnie jest cały problem.

----------

## C1REX

W tym nowym podręczniku jest chyba błąd. W wydrukowej starszej wersji były podane inne ścieżki. Stare działają, a nowe nie.

do każdej ścieżki trzeba dodać /boot

np. /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## bobo_bobo

u mnie grub sie włączył ale nie chciał przyjąć komędy

root(hdx.x)

----------

## _troll_

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> root (hd0.1)
> 
> 

  *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> Za karzdym razem jak wpisałem root(hd0.0) 
> 
> 

 

te kropki to przypakiem czy ty tak na serio?

root (hd0,0)

"Uzyj przecinka Luke!" [.... a moze to szlo jakos inaczej?  :Razz:  ]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> Przecież w handbooku jest wszystko jasno i czytelnie napisane. Te "liczby na końcu" nie majš znaczenia (nie na grub-a)
> 
> RTFM : )
> 
> hdc1 to dla gruba jest (hd2.0)
> ...

 

Hmmmmm..... a takim dalekim 'bajdełejem' - to to jest prawdziwe _o ile_ zarowno, hda jak i hdb sa _dyskami twardymi_. Jesli nimi nie sa - to odpowiednio sie te parametry zmiejszaja.

Dla przykladu - moj serwer ma kontroler raid'owy HPT'a na plycie (dla ustalenia uwagi IDE). Dyski podlaczam do tego kontrolera. Jajeczko widzi je jako hde oraz hdf. ALE - dla grub'a sa to hd0 oraz hd1 - nie mam innych dyskow na standardowych szynach (hd[abcd]).

Podobnie jest z hdparm'em... ale to inna kwestia.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## bobo_bobo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> te kropki to przypakiem czy ty tak na serio?
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

prubowałem pod te x podstawic chyba wiekszość kąbinacji.

1.1 (do) 1.9

2.1 (do) 2.9

3.1 (do) 3.9

4.1 (do) 4.9

5.1 (do) 5.9

6.1 (do) 6.9

dalej mi sie znudziło tak pisać a mam tylko dwa dyski.

----------

## _troll_

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> te kropki to przypakiem czy ty tak na serio?
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

_PRZECINEK_!!! nie kropka.....

a skoro masz dwa dyski - to jak w moim drugim poscie. Pierwszy to hd0 a drugi to hd1. Jesli chcesz zeby grub korzystal z pierwszego dysku i pierwszej partycji (tzn. ze stad ma dane pobierac), to:

root (hd0,0)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## bobo_bobo

[quote _troll_ wrote:]

Dla przykladu - moj serwer ma kontroler raid'owy HPT'a na plycie (dla ustalenia uwagi IDE). Dyski podlaczam do tego kontrolera. Jajeczko widzi je jako hde oraz hdf. ALE - dla grub'a sa to hd0 oraz hd1 - nie mam innych dyskow na standardowych szynach (hd[abcd]). 

[/quote]

ja tez ma RAID mam płyte głuną pod penium3 ABIT-BX133-RAID

a dyk jedne 3.2GB i drugi też 3.2GB i maje podłączone do pierwszego kontrolera tego pod pierwszy Bios.

----------

## bobo_bobo

teraz jak włącze kompa to pojawia mi sie:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 
> 
> 

 

Czy to normalne jak nie skonfirurowałem Grub ???

----------

## _troll_

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> Czy to normalne jak nie skonfirurowałem Grub ???

 

Nie kumam - zainstalowales grub'a, ale go nie skonfugurowales i przeresetowales kompa?

----------

## bobo_bobo

zainstalowałem Grub Ale nie udało mi sie go skonfigurować a więc zrobiłem tak:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> exit
> 
> cd /
> ...

 

z tym że nie wiem czy sie praidłowo wymątował za /mnt gentoo bo też jakieś głupie komunikaty wyskoczyły..

----------

## _troll_

zastartuj z livecd ponownie. chroot'uj sie jak przy instalacjii. I po kolei:

```
grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

```

potem skonfiguruj plik /boot/grub/grub.conf. zrob symlink

```
ln -sf /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/grub.lst

```

(podobno sa jakies programy tego wymagaja.... zrob dla pewnosci). Zapisz wszystko co trzeba i reboot.

PS. Zakladam, ze partycja z gentoo jest pierwsza na dysku - jesli u Ciebie nie jest to podmien root (hd0,0) na odpowiednia.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## bobo_bobo

a musze jeszcze wcze najpierw zrobić coś takiego ???????

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount /dev/hdc2 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub 
> 
> grub> root (hd0,0) 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> exit 
> 
> cd / 
> ...

 

Mniej więce ma to wyglądać tak ?????????????

----------

## _troll_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount /dev/hdc2 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home
> ...

 

matko - co to jest?????????????? czemu mountujesz partycje na sama siebie jeszcze? moze pomyliles sie z jakas cyferka?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cd /
> 
> mount -t proc proc  /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub 
> 
> grub> root (hd0,1) 
> ...

 

pisalem - ze _odpowiednia_ partycja. jesli Twoja root partycja (to co w /etc/fstab ma punkt mountowania / ) to /dev/hdc2 to ma byc

```
grub> root (hd0,1)
```

```

vim /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

W powyzszym _musisz_ skonfigurowac grub'a do dzialania. Przykladowy plik z konfem powinienes znalezc w /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample . Zamiast vim'a mozesz uzyc nano, czy co tam wolisz.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ln -sf /boot/grub/grub.conf /boot/grub/grub.lst
> 
> exit 
> ...

 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## bobo_bobo

po zrobieniu reboot i ponownym uruchomieniu kompa znowu co nie tak bo wyskakuje znowu grub ale pojawia sie na ekranie 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub>
> 
> 

 

jak znowu wpisuje 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub> root (hd0,1)
> 
>   Filesystem type is xfs, partytion type 0x83
> ...

 

no i znowu sie cos wali.. Co teraz??????

----------

## Xax

no to teraz czas sprobowac lilo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nunatak

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no i znowu sie cos wali.. Co teraz??????

 

Proponuje:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656

u mnie pomogło, gdy miałem kłopoty na początku

----------

## bobo_bobo

 *Xax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no to teraz czas sprobowac lilo
> 
> 

 

a jak odinstalować Grub ???

----------

## Nunatak

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a jak odinstalować Grub ???

 

Przemyśl to jeszcze raz GRUB to świetny loader (prosta obsługa, duże możliwości). 

Wątek który Ci poleciłem (trochę się rozrósł) nie zawiera informacji dotyczących twego problemu? Spróbuj poszukać jeszcze raz na całym forum (chociaż pewnie już to zrobiłeś)

No i odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie: wystarczy zainstalować w to miejsce inny bootloader, a wybór jest spory np.:

Grub, Lilo, ASPLoader, Acronis OS Selector, Ranish Partition Manager, osbs, Symon, Smart Boot Manager, Xosl, GAG

(lista z http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml)

----------

## bobo_bobo

zainstalowałem odnowa GRUB i teraz działa. (nie do końca).

skonfigurowałm GRUBa ale nie wiem jak powinień dokładnie wyglądać plik 

/boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> ...

 

Tak miałem w gazecie.

jak mam podstawić.

mam jądro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  gentoo-sources 2.4.22-r7
> 
> 

 

????????????????

----------

## Nunatak

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> skonfigurowałm GRUBa ale nie wiem jak powinień dokładnie wyglądać plik 
> 
> 

 

To jest przepis na czyste jądro ( bez ingerencji EMERGE)

mój przykładowy plik (desktop)

```
timeout 15

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

color light-green/black blink-red/blue

 

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo 2.6.4-ck2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.4-ck2 root=/dev/hda5 hdb=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

 

title Gentoo 2.6.5-mm5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.5-mm5-1 root=/dev/hda5 hdb=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A
```

----------

## bobo_bobo

```

timeout 15

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

color light-green/black blink-red/blue

 

# For booting GNU/Linux

 

title Gentoo  2.6.4-ck2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel- 2.6.4-ck2 root=/dev/hdc2 hdb=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

```

czyli plik może tak wyglądać????????????????[/code]

----------

## Nunatak

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czyli plik może tak wyglądać????????????????

 

nie może, tak wygląda (NUNATAK COMPANY - DESKTOP EDITION)

<IMPREZA>  :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Razz:  (pozdro UTRRO pięt. 4)  </IMPREZA>

----------

## bobo_bobo

 *Nunatak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie może, tak wygląda (NUNATAK COMPANY - DESKTOP EDITION)
> 
> <IMPREZA> (pozdro UTRRO pięt. 4) </IMPREZA
> ...

 

???????????/

----------

## bobo_bobo

Czyli mozy być tak czy musi być inaczej????

----------

## Nunatak

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> Czyli mozy być tak czy musi być inaczej????

 

Ja żadnych błędów w Twoim konfigu nie dotrzegam (ale szczegółów twojej konfiguracji dysków nie znam - pamietaj że pomocny Ci zawsze jest <tab>). 

Chociaz do nazwy jądra to bym się przyczepił. Towarzyszu bobo_bobo  :Wink: 

----------

## bobo_bobo

podstawiałęm już rużne zeczy do tego pliku /boot/grub/grub.conf

i nic wyskakują rużne błedy zlezy co wpisze.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist.
> 
> 

 

 lub

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error 18: selected cylinder execeeds maximum supported by BIOS
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

 ??????????????

----------

## Nunatak

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> podstawiałęm już rużne zeczy do tego pliku /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> i nic wyskakują rużne błedy zlezy co wpisze.

 

ta konfiguracja DZIAŁA (chociaż będzie ze trzy dni jak nie restartowałem kompa  :Wink: )

```
# qpkg -I -v grub

sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1 *

```

grub.conf

```
# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

timeout 15

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=/grub/splash.xpm.gz

color light-green/black blink-red/blue

 

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo 2.6.4-ck2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.4-ck2 root=/dev/hda5 hdb=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

 

title Gentoo 2.6.5-mm5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.5-mm5-1 root=/dev/hda5 hdb=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

 

title Gentoo test

root (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda5

 

title Memtest86Plus

root (hd0,0)

kernel /memtest86plus/memtest.bin

```

rozkład partycji

```
 # mount

/dev/hda5 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw,noatime)

```

instalacja:

```

grub> root (hd

 Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1

                                                                                         

grub> root (hd0,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 5,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 6,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 7,  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xb

   Partition num: 8,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 9,  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xb

                                                                                         

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd

 Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1

                                                                                         

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  22 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,0)/grub/stage2 /grub/menu

.lst"... succeeded

Done.

                                                                                          

grub> quit

```

Zastanawiający jest błąd 

 *Quote:*   

> Error 18: selected cylinder execeeds maximum supported by BIOS

 

i to że Twoja boot partycja jest drugą. Pewnie pierwsza jest Windows'a i dosyć duża (może wychodzi jakieś ograniczenie Grub'a ?!?!)

Jak chcesz jeszcze powalczyć to do powyższych litingów dorzuć jeszcze

```
fdisk -l
```

----------

## bobo_bobo

ja ma dwie prtycje na dysku

```

/dev/hdc1   swap

/dev/hdc2   XFS

```

----------

## Nunatak

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> ja ma dwie prtycje na dysku
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hdc1   swap
> ...

 

grub.conf dla Ciebie:

```
timeout 7

default 0 

  

# For booting GNU/Linux 

title  MyGentoo

root (hd0,1) 

kernel /boot/genkernel root=/dev/hdc2
```

No a instalacja:

```
root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

Mozesz sprawdzić czy grub widzi dysk, partycje

Po:

```
root (<TAB>
```

powinieneś zobaczyć dostępne dyki u Ciebie

a po:

```
root (hd0,<TAB>
```

powinieneś dostać listę partycji, z których możesz skorzystać.

A jeżeli to nie podziała to spróbuj w BIOS'ie ustawić dysk na stałe (bez automatycznego wykrywania)

Polecam także HandBook:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9#grub

----------

## bombol

Ja mam zainstalowanego gruba na partcji linuxowej (hda2) i z niej bootuję wszystko. Kiedyś miałem w mbr czy jak mu tam, ale wysypywało się jak używałem pod shitem partition magic albo przeinstalowywalem shita  :Sad:   Tak to tylko jak się coś zwali ustawiam aktywną partycję linuxowa i jest wszystko spoko. U mnie to wygląda tak: 

```

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/ide/hd/c0b0t0u0p2 hdc=ide-scsi

#root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/ide/hd/c0b0t0u0p2

#initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.4.24

title=Windows Xp

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

A instalowałem :

```

root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0,1)

```

I wszystko działa ok.

----------

